# JPOG Instalation error



## Bacrone (Dec 1, 2008)

hey just got this game from a relitive Jurassic Park Operation Genesis (JPOG)
having problems installing keep getin this message

Error 1305 reading from file c:\Program Files\Universal Interactive\Blue Tongue Software\Jurassic Park Operation Genesis\JPOG\Data\Movies\Intro.bik. 
Verify that the file exists and you can still access it.
any help would be welcome =)


----------



## Bacrone (Dec 1, 2008)

please any help


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

There are a few things you can try to fix the problem:
- Check your disc for scratches or warps.
- Wipe the data side of the disc with a clean cotton cloth. For better results, you could use water or pure alcohol. Wipe from the center of the disc outward.
- Test the disc in another drive or computer.
- Clean the drive using a CD/DVD-ROM drive cleaner.
- Close all the other programs you may be running before you try the disc again. Disc emulation software or CD burner software running in the system tray (near your clock on the taskbar) could be interfering.
- Do a Google search for known issues with your drive model. Maybe there is a driver download or firmware update available to you from the manufacturer.

More technical solutions can be found here:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/248263


----------

